# Is it OK to sit in the sun?



## Snooky76 (Oct 21, 2010)

Hi

I am so paranoid of harming my baby in some way so sorry for all the questions.  My husband and I are off to Lanzarote next week for a holiday.  I am 16 weeks pregnant and have had a stillbirth.  I think I remember from last time that it is not good to sunbathe incase you overheat.  Does this mean no sun at all?  What is your advice on this?

Many thanks

Laura


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It's not recommended to be in it for too long, so stay in the shade as much as possible, but if you want to lie in if, just limit it to 15-20 minute stretches, also, make sure that your travel insurance covers pregnancy related illness, we are being pushed to make sure all women going away have this,

All the best,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

